# Going spider hunting in North Texas tomorrow.



## Socfroggy (Mar 30, 2017)

What are species that do well in captivity? I came across some black widows, wolf spiders, a Parsons spider, orbweavers, false widows and a nursery spider. Which ones can I take home and keep in am Amac box??


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 30, 2017)

I wouldn't take the parsons spider or any orb weavers back, the rest would be good


----------



## Socfroggy (Mar 30, 2017)

Do they not do well in captivity, Amac boxes or both? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Socfroggy (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh! And what about yellow sac spiders?


----------



## Gman32176 (Mar 30, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> Do they not do well in captivity, Amac boxes or both? Thanks for your input.


Orbweavers need a huge amount of space for their webs. I've heard quite a few keepers say that they just let them build a web in the corner of their room instead of trying to keep it in a container.



Biollantefan54 said:


> I wouldn't take the parsons spider or any orb weavers back, the rest would be good


Love the name, man. Huge Goji fanatic as well.


----------



## Stugy (Mar 30, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> Oh! And what about yellow sac spiders?


Yellow sack spiders can be kept in captivity though I've never kept one.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 1, 2017)

Parson's spiders are cool.  they're nice looking gnaphosids


----------



## SDCPs (Apr 3, 2017)

Gman32176 said:


> Orbweavers need a huge amount of space for their webs. I've heard quite a few keepers say that they just let them build a web in the corner of their room instead of trying to keep it in a container.


Just let the spider loose in the room?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 3, 2017)

Put it in a place where it can make a Web easily, like on a fake plant or something.


----------



## Gman32176 (Apr 3, 2017)

SDCPs said:


> Just let the spider loose in the room?


From what I've read, yes. Surprised me too, but it makes sense I guess? Just hope it makes one where you want it.


----------



## AntlerAlchemist (Apr 5, 2017)

Black widows can be pretty scary to keep. I had one and she kept spinning her web on the door to the cage. She was also a voracious eatter. So every time the door would open she would try getting whatever was moving her web. Occasionally she would get her legs out the door and I couldn't close it fully until she would move. So if there would be a solution to it webbing the cage door I would keep one again, but for now I am sticking to a more docile spider species. Do they have tarantulas in Northern Texas? They are fairly easy to find if you can locate their burrow and. CAREFULLY excavate it.  Also pretty easy to keep.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (May 2, 2018)

AntlerAlchemist said:


> Black widows can be pretty scary to keep. I had one and she kept spinning her web on the door to the cage. She was also a voracious eatter. So every time the door would open she would try getting whatever was moving her web. Occasionally she would get her legs out the door and I couldn't close it fully until she would move. So if there would be a solution to it webbing the cage door I would keep one again, but for now I am sticking to a more docile spider species. Do they have tarantulas in Northern Texas? They are fairly easy to find if you can locate their burrow and. CAREFULLY excavate it.  Also pretty easy to keep.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 You can cut the bottom half inch off a 36 oz. Deli cup and use a second one as an actual bottom. Lets the widow make her web at the top, and you can get at the bottom to feed her. Top image is a finished one, bottom image the cup was left upside down to let her establish a web before fliping it right side up.
Edit: sorry, forgot this was a dead thread.


----------



## AntlerAlchemist (May 4, 2018)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> View attachment 274201
> View attachment 274202
> 
> 
> ...


Dead thread or not, that is a pretty clever idea!


----------

